# October ME PE exam



## gatormech_e (Jun 26, 2007)

well, i get to try again in October, but would like a 'study buddy'.

basically, we just send a little 'get back to work!' email every so often, and i also YIM...

pm if interested. i'm in FL.

---gator


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 26, 2007)

I was one of those who fail the ME PE April Exam. You know, I feel like a f--ing looser. I will try my second chance for the October session. So, here we go again. This was just a delay.


----------



## GT ME (Jun 26, 2007)

Will be taking the PE this October as well.

Good luck to all of us....lol


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll be there in October. I hope I only get one pencil in my collection.


----------



## annie (Jun 28, 2007)

I will be taking the PE this October as well.

Thermal/Fluid depth


----------



## NEplantengineer (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Folks - I really feel bad about those who have to sit for the exam again but as others have said on this site, this is just a delay. Is there anything I can help with?


----------



## Rocco (Jun 29, 2007)

To all of the Mechanicals who are going for the October exam -- use this board to your advantage and let's get some discussion going on the topics that are jamming you up...

To you guys who are doing the repeat-taker gig, stay positive and work hard. I was *so* bummed after crashing and burning on my first time around that it took me four years to try again, so I know how the negativity can mess you up.

Believe me, if *I* can buckle down and pass, anyone can tromp this thing. I'm a specialist in structural analysis, and the thermal/heat transfer crap was like pulling teeth for me...I am just not into the liquids, I guess.

Post your problem issues -- we can all pitch in...


----------



## houstonengineer (Jul 6, 2007)

I am planning to appear for October P.E too,but i am still working on the P.E application package. Can someone please help me here? can you please email me the SER and references samples for reference? Please mail them at [email protected]


----------



## sliderule1977 (Jul 7, 2007)

houstonengineer said:


> I am planning to appear for October P.E too,but i am still working on the P.E application package. Can someone please help me here? can you please email me the SER and references samples for reference? Please mail them at [email protected]


Hi Prashant,

Could you please forward the registration info once you got it.

Thanks,

Tom.


----------



## houstonengineer (Jul 9, 2007)

sliderule1977 said:


> Hi Prashant,Could you please forward the registration info once you got it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom.


i will as soon as some one send me.


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you guys looking for our SER etx...? If so, I might be able to pull mine up and send it. I have to warn you, though, my application was initially declined. I had to call up and question their reasoning until they decided to call some more of my references and eventually approve it. That may not be a factor for others as it might have been dependent on my actual experience and how I worded it.

Anyway, PM me or reply here if you want me to look for mine and send it. I won't go looking for it untill I hear from you since I'm not sure that's what you're after. PM would be more effective as I might not forget and not check this actual thread.

Ed


----------



## cliffy (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi all. I just discovered you all and hope to be able to share info with everyone who needs it.

I am going to take the PE-mechanical/MD this October 07 and i've really forgotten a lot!

I was never required to take Engr Econ, so I didn't have a clue what the MERM was talking about, but I found a nice little lecture series from Texas A&amp;M that helped me out tons.

here it is for whoever needs it. (It's mind-numbingly boring: that's econ for ya!)

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...omics/index.htm


----------



## deep (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi, I will be taking PE in Oct 2007 from CA state. And would definately be interested in getting motivated as well as getting my doubts cleared. Hopefully this forum is the right place to start with....

I m from Fresno... If nebdy from here... we can do a group study...

Do any of you know, where i can find ppl for group studies ??

Good Luck to all......


----------



## gatormech_e (Jul 24, 2007)

i'm on the other coast, so sorry, deep, i can't join a study group. i wish i had one here as well. but this board does have a lot of good info...


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 1, 2007)

This site offers a lot of good study tips that would have been very useful when I took the PE the first time. Since my experience is mostly with Thermal &amp; Fluids, I made the mistake of spending time solving problems from only this area and HVAC. Skipping Machine Design in my studies came back and bit me in the ...

By practicing a lot of Machine Design problems with the other main focus areas, I think it helped me to PASS in April '07.

Look in the NCEES sample exam book and you'll see that in the Depth for HVAC, there are Machine Design and Thermal &amp; Fluids problems throughout that section.

And its like that for all the other Depths.

Practice problems from all three areas and you'll be fine.


----------

